# Baby Borzoi Love!



## Mizuno (Jun 9, 2010)

He is 14 weeks and 2 days old today... sheesh this kid is going to be big! 









































(he loves his greyhound!)


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwe .... I love Borzoi ... that is my dream dog ... that I will never own ... but .... I want him!!!! Lol! 

He is adorable!!!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

He is stunning. I cannot wait to see what he looks like when he is grown.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

He's very cute. Borzois are such awesome dogs; I'll have to tell Avie about your thread. She wants one some day.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Awwwwe .... I love Borzoi ... that is my dream dog ... that I will never own ... but .... I want him!!!! Lol!
> 
> He is adorable!!!


Lucy wants one! lol

I agree with abbylynn. Love the breed but do not see myself owning one.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> He's very cute. Borzois are such awesome dogs; I'll have to tell Avie about your thread. She wants one some day.


I can't believe you thought of that!  

Mizuno, I'm loving the puppy pics! He appears to be pretty smooth haired. Are Borzoi puppies always so smooth as pups? 
I too can't wait to see more pictures of him growing up


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

He is cute.


----------



## Mizuno (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks guys... he is wonderful! The perfect little mixture of sweet and rambunctious. AND smart as a whip! 



Avie said:


> Mizuno, I'm loving the puppy pics! He appears to be pretty smooth haired. Are Borzoi puppies always so smooth as pups?
> I too can't wait to see more pictures of him growing up


He is a gold sable from what it looks like, and I'm unsure which of the hair types he will have. If judging by his parents and older full sister and brother, he will have a mostly flat coat without too much hair. If I'm judging by his tail, he'll be moderately wavy. I can't wait to see!  His guard hairs are completely straight, as is most of the hair on his body, but... he hasn't much hair yet in the way of borzois, so in the next few weeks when it starts to get longer, it will be interesting to see. The borzoi babies I HAVE seen all tend to have flat puppy coats and grow in to their type of adult coat.

I'm taking a picture of him every day so I can see how much he changes, so I'll be sure to periodically share them!


----------



## Mizuno (Jun 9, 2010)

Abbylynn said:


> Awwwwe .... I love Borzoi ... that is my dream dog ... that I will never own ... but .... I want him!!!! Lol!
> 
> He is adorable!!!



Thank you!

Why wont you ever own one? (curiosity! )


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Very handsome! And very drastically bigger than my 15 week old (today) pup!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Mizuno said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Why wont you ever own one? (curiosity! )


Only because I do not feel I could give a Borzoi enough proper exercise and even though I live out in the woods on a lake ... I would never consider off leash a good thing.  Hair means nothing in the way of grooming for me. I used to own Rough Collies.


----------



## Mizuno (Jun 9, 2010)

Aw, Abbylynn, I live in a condo with no backyard. Any time he is outside, he is on leash. (Except when visiting my mom, he gets to play in her backyard). Yes they need exercise, but it isn't ridiculous amounts. The same with my greyhound! However, puppy (Archer) and I are wearing each other out while he is little because he obviously needs quite a bit of exercise right now. We do lots of simple obedience outside and lots of exploring.  lol just yesterday he accidentally got a mouthful of dead dandelion... Ah, puppyhood!


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

I have Borzoi! Where is yours from? I also have, own, and race Greyhounds and Whippets. These dogs need far less exercise than "normal" dogs do.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

This is my Borzoi  And he hardly sheds with routine brushing.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Foyerhawk said:


> This is my Borzoi  And he hardly sheds with routine brushing.
> 
> \QUOTE]
> 
> Gorgeous! I love those long-haired breeds but realized after owning a sheltie and a rough coat collie not exactly an easy keeper dog on the farm. I do love the greyhounds. See them at the clinic and can not believe their mellow temps.


----------



## Mizuno (Jun 9, 2010)

Foyerhawk, I'll have to pm you where he came from... you know, being paranoid on the internet and all  I have a retired racer, and my mom has an NGA retired racer, an AKC greyhound, and an AKC/NGA dog who kicks butt lure coursing. We love that world and have met so many great people. I'm so hopeful that my little guy will enjoy it as much as I do. He and I both have loved the puppy bumps he has done so far!

Your borzoi is gorgeous. I can't wait for Archer to have his long nose... the best part of sighthounds for kissing! I might be a little biased, I definitely have unconsciously taught all the hounds in my life to offer up their muzzles for some love!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I am dying. Especially that second to the last picture. Sighthounds just rock the big, soulful eyes look.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Mine is from Russia, so I am not worried, but I understand!!!! I have NGA hounds too.


----------



## diversedogmom (Apr 1, 2012)

What a cutie! Seems like there are alot of people getting Borzoi lately!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Just gorgeous. I LOVE the look of those sighthounds, especially the Borzoi. Unfortunately, they aren't a good match for me, but I do adore looking at them. Puppy pictures are especially fun. For some reason, you never see Borzoi or Greyhound pups, only the adults.


----------

